# soldering and brazing torch



## paoaplumber (Apr 30, 2011)

looking for a torch. So far the best i come across are made by Crosstech. Any body else know of a good torch?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

paoaplumber said:


> looking for a torch. So far the best i come across are made by Crosstech. Any body else know of a good torch?


Use the search function on this site, it may have been discussed before.


----------

